# Why do Mullet jump?



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Old timers have told me they jump because they are being chased 

AND today, while fishing in about two feet of clear water, there was a large Red swimming left to right about 15 feet in front of my boat. I also saw about four Mullet swimming towards me. With a sudden burst of speed the Red went after one of the mullet. He missed it by a few inches because the Mullet, with a burst of speed jumped out of the water.

One of the coolest things I have seen...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The Old Timers are right. Never dismiss an area where mullet are jumping. They're not just doin' it 'cause they're happy. :bounce:


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*jumping mullet*



slopoke said:


> The Old Timers are right. Never dismiss an area where mullet are jumping. They're not just doin' it 'cause they're happy. :bounce:


 Actually, they do sometimes jump just for fun, or someother unknown reason. Mullet fleeing a predator will jump at a low trajectory, sometime making multiple jumps and changing direction as they do it. Ones that make high soaring leaps in a straight line probably are not being chased. Ones that jump up and do a backflip are not being chased. After a while, you get to where you can tell the difference. One thing is for sure, if there are hungry fish in the area, the mullet will be a jumping.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

All BS! Mullet jump so they can see where they're at!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

because they do


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Well. Most of the Old-Timers are right. hwell:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mullet dont have legs, how can they jump?
















:slimer:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

When their tail is curled trying to beat their head out of the water, their being chased


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought they were coming up for air.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Over the years there have been numerous theories concerning the leaping of mullet. There seems to be two categories of leaping: predator avoidance and aerial respiration. 

Leaping to avoid predators usually involves more than one fish jumping simultaneously, retaining an upright posture and entering the water cleanly. 

The second type of leaping involves a single fish that does a slower, shorter leap, often flipping onto its side or even onto its back. They may also roll at the surface or move with their head above the water. 

The research of Hoese (1985) suggests that Sea Mullet use this second category of movements to fill the pharyngobranchial organ (an area at the back of the throat) with air. 

The trapped air is believed to allow the fish to remain active in water of low oxygen concentration for about five minutes. 

Several interesting lines of evidence support this theory. The number of jumps is correlated with the concentration of oxygen in the water. The less oxygen, the more jumps. 

Secondly, Sea Mullet feed during the day often in bottom sediments that have low oxygen concentrations. Jumping occurs much more commonly during the day. Sea Mullet rarely jump at night.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Over the years there have been numerous theories concerning the leaping of mullet. There seems to be two categories of leaping: predator avoidance and aerial respiration.
> 
> Leaping to avoid predators usually involves more than one fish jumping simultaneously, retaining an upright posture and entering the water cleanly.
> 
> ...


 HUH !!!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me translate JQ, he said it all boils down to skeet fish.


----------



## CrabBait (May 28, 2005)

Because they are listening to Van Halen! Sorry...could not resist.

but I agree...they just do it to have fun.

CB


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

wind blows

rain falls

fire burns

mullet jump...


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

oh yeah...

there is a difference between a flop and a skitter, both are jumps


----------



## RustyScupper (Oct 8, 2007)

Them dang things jump to scare the chit outa ya. Back in the early 80's I was canoeing on Armand Bayou and (this is a true story) one of them not only jumped in the canoe but landed head first in my shirt pocket, fell to the deck and was finally released unharmed.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

The same reason why chickens cross the road.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Dad and I were wading one time and a big mullet jumped and hit Dad square in the back of the head. He said a couple of words I can't share here at 2Cool...the words were sort of directed at me. I was to the side of him about 20 yards away, and a little behind him.

He thought I had cast and hit him in the head, of course I still get a big smile every time I remember that day......


----------



## mottd3 (Jan 12, 2009)

slopoke said:


> The Old Timers are right. Never dismiss an area where mullet are jumping. They're not just doin' it 'cause they're happy. :bounce:


There is a jump for a mullet that is in fear for his life and a jump for happy mullet (one that is just happy to be a mullet). Why they jump I do not know but if you can tell the difference between a happy mullet and a mullet that is jumping for his life your success will be better.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

mottd3 said:


> There is a jump for a mullet that is in fear for his life and a jump for happy mullet (one that is just happy to be a mullet). Why they jump I do not know but if you can tell the difference between a happy mullet and a mullet that is jumping for his life your success will be better.


Whenever I see scared mullet they tend to all jump at the same time and in the same direction.

I love the smell of mullet in the morning...it smells like....VICTORY!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I cant give ya a scientific reason why the mullet jump, but the horse mullet, "meaning bigger than 10" that are just bouncing around, look safe and sound to me, unless your in shark infested waters, but I have caught a few hungry trout with a huge mullet in her gut. The little fellas is what you want to see in a frantic. Mullet won't always jump, but what they will do is herd up for safety and create nervous looking water. When you see this water I'm talking about, start looking for flashes of predator fish, and soon you'll start seeing small slicks and mud boils pop up if they are being attaked. 
Hope this makes some sense to ya, and have fun fishing "atleast your paying some attention to the prey".


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

RustyScupper said:


> Them dang things jump to scare the chit outa ya. Back in the early 80's I was canoeing on Armand Bayou and (this is a true story) one of them not only jumped in the canoe but landed head first in my shirt pocket, fell to the deck and was finally released unharmed.


I believe you 100% Rusty. Been kayaking and had one hit me in the chest and the face. Not a nice suprise! But that's what kayaking gets you... ...becoming more with nature than you really want. (All mullet were released unharmed as well... very quickly too!)

And Capt. Forrester is correct, been in many of back marshes seeing mullet jumping and mud boils... ...follow the boils and mullet and reds are hot on your tail (plastic). I love seeing those mud boils then WHAAMM, red drum getting close to the yak, strip some line, then you see the beautiful red hue of that worthy opponent.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

To slam dunk?


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

White mullet can't jump


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

gus110 said:


> White mullet can't jump


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

This thread sure has some fishy answers,.....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Really quite simple....They're looking for a WD-40 fix!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Really quite simple....They're looking for a WD-40 fix!


Good thing I read the wd-40 thread first M


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

It's their job.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

to give mc something to look up on google?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Because it's fun catching big air!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

they get to feeling weightless in the water and jump ever-so-often just to check and see if gravity still exists.......

tot evur1 nu dat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why does the posi-trac rear end work on a Hemi Roadrunner....It just does. :wink:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

they jump to try to out run the smell of themselves/lol


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> they get to feeling weightless in the water and jump ever-so-often just to check and see if gravity still exists.......
> 
> tot evur1 nu dat


Hello Bill Fisher...Where the he77 ya been? Mullet jump to conclusions...'cause It's the only exercise they get!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Because they like to pretend they're Tarpon.. That's why I call mullet "Lesser Tarpon"...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Rusty's running em' down with a gallon of WD-40 in the jon boat. wg


----------



## paraletho (Mar 31, 2010)

Another theory is that when they do the happy jump as someone posted they are dislodging parasites from their gills and throat area. I am a fisheries technician and get asked this question about 100 times a year.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I know why they jump. did you notice that they usually jump 3 times?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby Miller said:


> I know why they jump. did you notice that they usually jump 3 times?


They practicing the Triple jump for the scaled olympics?


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

:ac1090:Ask most Hispanic deckhands..... like the stingrays in Cabo....
Yo no sey... they crazy.....:ac1090:


----------



## Baconeer (Jan 17, 2010)

My pond fish jump to shake off parasites. 

They jump a lot during mating season, lots of fights in the water.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> They practicing the Triple jump for the scaled olympics?


Nah, the Triple Lindy :cheers:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

They're scared of your rainbow beanie hat and what's incoming.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Mullet jump to conclusions...'cause It's the only exercise they get!


mullets is da devil!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

dey jump cuz o'dare medulla oblongata!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Another interesting thing to consider about mullet is why you don't see finger mullet jumping 'for fun' only the larger mullet.


----------

